# Primers



## couturesista (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey Fam, I recently decided to join the primer craze. So yesterday my Boo and I took a trip to Sephora, OMG there were about 5 different brands of primers. Boo chose the Smashbox primer, get this, because he was QVC w/m and had remembered it. OH how sweet! Anywho, once I made it to the register the MUA said the BareMinerals primer was better and cheaper, so I took his advice. Today I tried it and I didn't notice a bit of difference from before primer and after. My makeup was still basically the same. I really don't have any problems with my skin so I guess I really didn't need it I just wanted to be in the loop, (peer pressure sucks) Any thoughts on Primers?


----------



## Trista (Apr 8, 2008)

You know, I'm not sure if everyone needs a foundation primer or not.I personally swear by the Smashbox PhotoFinish Light foundation primer but that's cause my skin is oily and this really helps my makeup from wearing off as easily. I LOVES it. I never tried the BE primer. But my best buddy doesn't use or need any of the stuff. (lucky girl)


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 8, 2008)

The only primer I use is under my eyeshadow (UDPP), so I'm not much of an expert on foundation primers.  The Smashbox is supposed to be the best, but a bunch of ladies on here swear by Monistat Anti-Chafing Gel because it's just like the Smashbox but waaaaaay less - which means more $$ for the fun stuff!!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 8, 2008)

I've never tried the BM primer, but the SPP is one of my favorite products in the history of ever, both versions of it (regular and light).


----------



## couturesista (Apr 8, 2008)

I heard of the Monistat for primer idea. Hell, why not I'll try anything once!


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 9, 2008)

I am currently using Monistat Chafing Gel and just out of the 2 weeks I have used it I have noticed that for my oily skin the Smashbox Photofinish is better the Monistat chafing gel makes my skin more oily in alot less time but overall is a good product!


----------



## glamour girl (Apr 9, 2008)

The best primer I have found is the Vita K facial primer. I get it from drugstore.com. I have combination skin, with dryness under my eyes. I use the primer before applying my NYX concealer. It's smooth sailing from there. I recommend this primer for people with drier skin, who get that flaky/patchy look with their foundation.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 9, 2008)

primers help foundation apply smoother and last longer.  its especially ideal if you have flakey skin or large pores.  primers help fill in the pores so they look reduced when you apply your foundations and concealer on top of it.  i like to think of primers as a way to create a smoother canvas.  if you have good smooth skin and non-existing pores, it might not be as neccessary except help your makeup last longer.

personally, im still experimenting with primers.  i do not like monistat because it causes discolouration on the skintone.  i am nc25/nc30 and very peachy.  monistat dulls my skintone and makes me look kinda grey.  primers shouldnt change skintone... but the good thing about monistat is that it works very well to fill in pores.


----------



## KrystynJ (Apr 10, 2008)

Smashbox Photofinish Primers HANDS DOWN! There are 7 different primers so be sure to pick the one best suited for your skin type/condition!


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 11, 2008)

Does anyone know where Smashbox is available in Australia?

Right now I'm using the Napoleon Perdis primer and am loving it but would love to compare it to this supposedly amazing smashbox one.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_Does anyone know where Smashbox is available in Australia?

Right now I'm using the Napoleon Perdis primer and am loving it but would love to compare it to this supposedly amazing smashbox one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There is one place on the smashbox website that sells their products

Address  Unit 17 / 198  222 Young St 
Waterloo NSW   2017  
Australia 
     Website  Professional Make Up Studio!, Your online make up store http://s0b.bluestreak.com/ix.e?bb&t=26844
I wanna know if Prep and Prime is good compared to other primers.


----------



## ratmist (Apr 11, 2008)

Has anyone used Chanel's primer (either Base Universal or the new Le Blanc de Chanel)??


----------



## couturesista (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Has anyone used Chanel's primer (either Base Universal or the new Le Blanc de Chanel)??_

 
Hi RATMIST, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard of it , but I never tried it. I did however try the monistat yesterday. It really does work! I was in the mirror at work all day checkin to see if I was overly oily, nope, no oil here. I didn't have to pull out my MSF at all.  Still sending u hugs and blessings


----------



## rmcandlelight (Apr 11, 2008)

I to use the Monistat.  I love it no more t-zone shine.  It is alot less cheaper than the smashbox photo finish primer.  I hear that the monistat and photo finish have the same ingredients.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rmcandlelight* 

 
_I to use the Monistat. I love it no more t-zone shine. It is alot less cheaper than the smashbox photo finish primer. I hear that the monistat and photo finish have the same ingredients._

 
They do have the same main ingredients, but Monistat actually has less ingredients in it's entirety. I just love it. I tried the Bare Minerals primer and it did nothing for me and it cost $22 compared to $5 and it works. I think everyone has caught on to the Monistat craze, because when I brought it the other day there was only 2 left. I brought both, I stock pile.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't use a primer but have been curious about it for a while now. I want to try Smashbox or maybe MAC. Is anyone using MAC's Pre + prime?


----------



## ratmist (Apr 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Hi RATMIST, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I heard of it , but I never tried it. I did however try the monistat yesterday. It really does work! I was in the mirror at work all day checkin to see if I was overly oily, nope, no oil here. I didn't have to pull out my MSF at all.  Still sending u hugs and blessings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hello!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Haven't tried Monistat (as a primer or otherwise), but I don't think they sell it in the UK... I can't remember ever seeing it in the chemists or in grocery stores.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Apr 16, 2008)

I use Cargo's Blu Ray Mattifier. Great stuff. Takes some layering, but it gets the job done.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Apr 16, 2008)

i decided to try the monistat as a primer a few weeks ago, as i ran out of smashbox and it's over $40...anyways, i will definitely be sticking with the anti-chafing gel...i got a lot of breakthrough oil and shine with smashbox, and i find the monistat a bit more tacky feeling when i put it on (a bit thicker as well), and i think that really helps cut down on the shine. i would recommend it to anyone looking for a good, inexpensive primer...fyi - it was hiding on the bottom shelf under the pregnancy tests in the drugstore i went to (Shoppers Drug Mart), and it took me awhile to find it, but i didn't want to ask where it was hahah...just wander around for awhile and it will be somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It cost me about $11.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been using Smashbox's Photo Finish for about 3 years.... I SOOOO notice the different with and without primer.... it looks flawless with primer. 

I haven't really tried any other... "if it's not broken....."


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 20, 2008)

I've used Smashbox Photofinish 2 times so far and I have skin irration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I am going to try MAC's foundation primer next.


----------



## InRetospeck (Apr 20, 2008)

I have oily skin and I found the smashbox made me more oily.  So I have a bottle of 30 or 40 something just sitting there because you can sell me anything
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My favorite is Matte texture by MAC.  It's really not promoted and you won't find it sitting on the counter.  But, when I have someone in my chair with oily skin and I put the matte texture on them... they can believe how SOFT and SMOOTH there skin is.  I wore it for my wedding and everything lasted all day... it was 95 out and my dress was HOT and huge.  

I do not recomend this for dry skin because it will bead up and be hard to work with.  It's like $17.00 and a little bit goes a long way.  Next time your in MAC ask if you can feel it on your hands and you will get what I am talking about!


----------



## d n d (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

 
_I've used Smashbox Photofinish 2 times so far and I have skin irration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to try MAC's foundation primer next._

 

The same thing happened to me when I tried  MAC's primer.  Luckily I got sample of it first.  I put it on in the morning and thought "This stuff is really great!" but by the afternoon my face was irritated.  I tried it a couple of more times and I had the same reaction.  This really sucks because I have oily skin and would like to find a primer to help my makeup stay on. 
Oh well....


----------



## This Is Mine (Apr 20, 2008)

I use either MAC Matte Texture, Smashbox Photo Finish Light, or MAC Prep and Prime SPF. Depends on the day...


----------



## kyoto (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PolyphonicLove* 

 
_I use Cargo's Blu Ray Mattifier. Great stuff. Takes some layering, but it gets the job done._

 
I just started using this about a month ago, and it is great stuff.  It really gives a very smooth finish to my foundation.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 22, 2008)

I've heard too many horror stories about the Smashbox Primer so I use Bare Essentials Primer.  I figured it would work well with powder because BE only makes powder (mineral) foundation.  I like it, and you know what they say, "If it ain't broke..."


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 22, 2008)

I love Smashbox Photofinish Primer. It's the only primer I use for the face.


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm trying prep + prime at the moment and really liking it. Makes make up application really easy.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d n d* 

 
_The same thing happened to me when I tried  MAC's primer.  Luckily I got sample of it first.  I put it on in the morning and thought "This stuff is really great!" but by the afternoon my face was irritated.  I tried it a couple of more times and I had the same reaction.  This really sucks because I have oily skin and would like to find a primer to help my makeup stay on. 
Oh well....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm oily too. I'm going to get a sample of MAC's.


----------



## christineeee_ (May 1, 2008)

i have MAC's prep + prime and i've tried BE primer, but i'd like to try Smashbox.


----------



## Raysa (May 12, 2008)

I only use UDPP for eyes, but am interested in face primers.. I have combo more on the dry side skin though, so which would really be better for me? i was thinking of using MAC's with the spf 50.


----------



## sharon7 (May 23, 2008)

Hi

Can you use primers if you are using mineral foundation (loose)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharon7* 

 
_Hi

Can you use primers if you are using mineral foundation (loose)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks_

 
Sure.  Like I said earlier in the thread, I use Prime Time by Bare Essentials, and it intended to be used with their mineral foundation.  I am not sure if all primers work well or work at all with powder, I'd love to know though...


----------



## LatinaRose (May 27, 2008)

I've tried a few:

Smashbox - made my oily skin more oily, I think oily skinned people are supposed to stay away from silicones??

MUFE - Better than smashbox, but I prefer my makeup w/o it. Made my makeup feel layered, which was gross to me.


I've been recommended Cargo Liquid Powder and when I tested it on my hand, it was super matte.  I think I might try that one next. 

I've never heard of Matte Texture, but am interested since I have the Pro discount and Sephora is outrageous in Canada.  Should I stay away from it if MAC foundations make me break out?


----------



## myazg23 (May 26, 2011)

good primer that will make pores less visible after foundation?


----------



## afulton (May 26, 2011)

I have been using a trail size of Smashbox Photofinish Light that I picked up from Sephora.  It is hit and miss with me.  Some days are better than others.  I have tried almost everything for my oily skin.  I picked up a sample of the MAC Texture to give it a try.  

  	In my journey, i've tried MAC's Oil Control Lotion, MAC Prep and Skin, MAC Prep + Prime Face w/SPF, and Milk of Magnesia.  I still haven't found my holy grail.


----------



## kimbunney (May 26, 2011)

MUFE HD Primer is my favorite. It's pricey but well worth it to me. MAC Prep and Prime is okay but I feel it leaves me a bit dry in the summer. I have very dry skin. As far as drugstore primers did not work well for my skin and I use the Revlon one and the NYX it was too watery.

  	Like I said I can't go wrong with the MUFE HD one. I think because of the texture and my skintype.


----------



## AnjaNicole (May 28, 2011)

I have extremely oily skin so I am still searching fo that perfect primer to make my makeu;p go on flawlessly and stay on for most of the day. I really am not a tocher upper so i need something that will make my makeup last.

  	For eyes smashbox, Mac, Urban decay are fine. I use whatever my hand land on.

  	For lashes I completely love the MAC Primer.

  	Wonder if I should try the lip primer


----------



## Amija (Jun 23, 2011)

From what I understand, primers are also a barrier to protect your skin from makeup. I think I'm so used to wearing it that my skin feels funny with just straight makeup on it.


----------

